# MD5sum ändert sich beim Kopieren grosser Files, vorallem über USB



## lukelukeluke (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem schon im Windows-Forum gepostet, jedoch hat niemand darauf geantwortet. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Hardware-Problem da es schreiben/lesen auf Harddisks intern und via USB betrifft.

Ich erstelle von vielen CDs und DVDs Images die ich dann so auf meinem PC (Win XP Pro SP2) speichere. Da gibts nicht selten 3 GB - 4 GB Files. Diese kopiere ich dann auf eine externe USB Disk oder auf nen lokalen Samba-Backup-Server (Linux).

Seit ich mit einem File Probleme hatte, habe ich angefangen, mit einem MD5 Tool die Checksummen zu prüfen. Und siehe da: Nach dem Kopieren vom Samba-Server auf den PC oder von der externen USB-Platte wird meist (> 50%) die MD5sum verändert. Ist das ein normales Verhalten für grosse Files, dass solche Fehler vorkommen?

Ich habe gesehen, dass die externe Platte vielmals die Checksumme verändert, während das Kopieren vom Server fast immer gut geht. Dann kontrolliere ich immer die Files und kopiere sie gegebenenfalls nochmals.
Kann es sein, dass es bei der USB-Platte an dem günstigen USB->IDE Converter liegt, der aus China kommt (eBay)? Aber da dies auch beim Kopieren von Files vom PC auf den Server vorkommt, irritiert mich sehr!

Kann es sein, dass es an der FAT-Formatierung der USB-Platte liegt? Dateien um 1 GB machen weniger Probleme habe ich das Gefühl (>4GB geht ohnehin ja nicht).


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2007)

Sowas ist bei mir aufgetreten ( intern ATA ), als ich übertaktet habe - damals als noch Chipsatz und CPU mit gleichem FSB liefen.
Grundsätzlich sollte sowas nicht passieren und ist als grober Fehler zu werten.

Möglichkeiten:
- Ram macht Fehler. mit Memtest oder ctRam überprüfen. RAM langsamer ansprechen ( BIOS )
- Prime95 laufen lassen und Rechner/Ram auf Stabilität testen.
- alte ATA-Kabel ? 40Polig ? Wechseln auf 80polig ?!
- neues Mainboard-BIOS ?
- Festplatte größer 127GB ? 48Bit-Adress-Grenze aufgehoben ? SP drauf ?

mfg chmee


----------

